# If you were deactivated for high cancellation rate, call a lawyer.



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

At least tell Uber you called a lawyer. How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone? Uber does this on purpose because they know most drivers will pick up the pax instead of canceling. Most of my cancels are due to Uber's auto-accept. If you request to be reinstated because your high cancellation rate was because of Uber's auto-accept, Uber will have no choice but to reinstate you. They can't afford for a lawsuit to go into discovery.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> At least tell Uber you called a lawyer. How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone? Uber does this on purpose because they know most drivers will pick up the pax instead of canceling. Most of my cancels are due to Uber's auto-accept. If you request to be reinstated because your high cancellation rate was because of Uber's auto-accept, Uber will have no choice but to reinstate you. They can't afford for a lawsuit to go into discovery.


Wrong. They can afford it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I called a lawyer my last sideline.
He laughed at me, said "get a job" and hung up


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wrong. They can afford it.


The OP? Another "law expert." Has his or her "expert advice" ever been successful?

Despite losing billions of dollars of money, Uber will always fight this sort of thing. Why? They'll win in the long run.

Perhaps a class action lawsuit would work, though.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wrong. They can afford it.


They certainly can, they won't "hire" a lawyer, they will turn it over to their legal department, headed by their Chief Legal Officer.

There might be an injured class and a good litigator may take them on for it some day (it has happened) but they have already fought and won your individual claim, in a mock trial and probably dozens of others, they have their defense to your suit already drafted on a template in the CLO's files. Guaranteed.

But here you can go tell them what you think. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/tonywest?lang=en


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone?


umm, never?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Cowboy Dan said:


> At least tell Uber you called a lawyer. How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone? Uber does this on purpose because they know most drivers will pick up the pax instead of canceling. Most of my cancels are due to Uber's auto-accept. If you request to be reinstated because your high cancellation rate was because of Uber's auto-accept, Uber will have no choice but to reinstate you. They can't afford for a lawsuit to go into discovery.


Who specifically at Uber are you going to tell you called a lawyer? Sandeep over in India through your app?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

I’ve never had a trip on uber that was auto accepted. It has happened with lyft though probably 5-10 times.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> At least tell Uber you called a lawyer. How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone? Uber does this on purpose because they know most drivers will pick up the pax instead of canceling. Most of my cancels are due to Uber's auto-accept. If you request to be reinstated because your high cancellation rate was because of Uber's auto-accept, Uber will have no choice but to reinstate you. They can't afford for a lawsuit to go into discovery.


I was waitlisted for 3-in-3, none my fault. Police reports and court dispositions of the tickets issued proving it was my not my fault and not avoidable on my part.

I called a lawyer. There is a clause in the contract that says that Uber can deactivate for NO reason, so long as they give 7 days notice. They do not have to communicate with you at all after that, if they choose not to. They are under no obligation to negotiate.

She congratulated me on being able to get them to upgrade my deactivation to waitlist. See, that clause also means that they can deactivate for ANY reason they wish, so long as it's not one of the legally protected discriminatory ones, with no notice.

Similarly, any driver can stop driving any time they wish. Just not work. And can request Uber cancel their driver account, as well.

They don't "owe" you anything but what's in the contract you and they agreed to.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I've never had a trip on uber that was auto accepted. It has happened with lyft though probably 5-10 times.


I have had a few premature accepts on Uber since they rolled out the new app, that change really sucks.

I have had possibly HUNDREDS of premature accepts on Lyft over the last 2 years.

Oh yeah.... If you agreed to arbitration, you aren't suing ANYONE.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> You agreed to arbitration. You aren't suing ANYONE.


FTFY


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m pretty sure if you read the agreement you agreed to, you can’t sue uber,


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wrong. They can afford it.


Wrong, they can't. Uber loses billions every year. At some point you run out of other people's money.



Sludge said:


> The OP? Another "law expert." Has his or her "expert advice" ever been successful?
> 
> Despite losing billions of dollars of money, Uber will always fight this sort of thing. Why? They'll win in the long run.
> 
> Perhaps a class action lawsuit would work, though.


How many thousand of drivers has Uber deactivated due to high cancellations. That's a fat target for a ruthless lawyer. Your are right though about class action being the way to go.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> umm, never?


This

Only Lyft auto-accepts when they do the "another rider addded to your queue" thing when you're in the middle of an active ride. Only way out is to cancel or maybe hard shutdown the app (although I've not tried this and it may show as a cancel anyway?) Mista T ?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> At least tell Uber you called a lawyer. How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone? Uber does this on purpose because they know most drivers will pick up the pax instead of canceling. Most of my cancels are due to Uber's auto-accept. If you request to be reinstated because your high cancellation rate was because of Uber's auto-accept, Uber will have no choice but to reinstate you. They can't afford for a lawsuit to go into discovery.


In three years and 7200 rides, I have never once had a ride auto accepted.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> They certainly can, they won't "hire" a lawyer, they will turn it over to their legal department, headed by their Chief Legal Officer.
> 
> There might be an injured class and a good litigator may take them on for it some day (it has happened) but they have already fought and won your individual claim, in a mock trial and probably dozens of others, they have their defense to your suit already drafted on a template in the CLO's files. Guaranteed.
> 
> ...





CTK said:


> In three years and 7200 rides, I have never once had a ride auto accepted.


It happens to me on a daily basis. I get a ping and as soon as I touch my phone Uber auto-accepts the ride. All I've done is pick up my phone to see if I want to accept the ride.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> It happens to me on a daily basis. I get a ping and as soon as I touch my phone Uber auto-accepts the ride. All I've done is pick up my phone to see if I want to accept the ride.


Lol, wow. You need to figure this thing out. For real. Uber isn't "auto-accepting", you're touching the screen to accept. Very large difference.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Don't pick up your phone. Just touch the No Thanks tab or accept the ping while the phone is still in the cradle.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> Wrong, they can't. Uber loses billions every year. At some point you run out of other people's money.


You said it yourself. At some point.

Right now they have plenty of money. Plenty.

So again, you're wrong.

And like others have said, there is no auto accept. 
You need to understand how the app works.

No lawyer needed. 
You're welcome.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I've never had a trip on uber that was auto accepted. It has happened with lyft though probably 5-10 times.


You on the new version yet?

Auto accept is now on uber too


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Holiday said:


> You on the new version yet?
> 
> Auto accept is now on uber too


No, I don't have the new app yet.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Just dont play aroind with your phone once you online. Good luck tho..


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

CTK said:


> Lol, wow. You need to figure this thing out. For real. Uber isn't "auto-accepting", you're touching the screen to accept. Very large difference.


I'm at Mcdonald's eating a Bacon Smokehouse Artisan Grilled Chicken Sandwich. I get a ping on my phone so I pick it up, and bing! ride's accepted. No way this is only happening to me.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Cowboy Dan, what type of phone are you using?


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Cowboy Dan, what type of phone are you using?


Samsung Android. If this is happening to y'all, please chime in.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

My experience with an Android I once used for work is that the rounded screen edges are sensitive to touch and if the accept tab on the app extends to the far edges of the screen, its difficult to pick up the phone by the edges without touching the tab. I found this to be the case with calls and wanting to see the caller ID before picking up. It would pick anyway just with the touch on the edge.

I figured a case that wrapped around those edges would help but I left the job before trying it.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> My experience with an Android I once used for work is that the rounded screen edges are sensitive to touch and if the accept tab on the app extends to the far edges of the screen, its difficult to pick up the phone by the edges without touching the tab. I found this to be the case with calls and wanting to see the caller ID before picking up. It would pick anyway just with the touch on the edge.
> 
> I figured a case that wrapped around those edges would help but I left the job before trying it.


My Samsung does not have rounded edges. If it were a Samsung or Android issue it would be happing on all apps, it's not. It only happens on the Uber app and always in Uber's favor, ie, auto-accept. I can touch, fondle, cuddle, stroke, my phone all I want, it ain't never going to auto-cancel a ride.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Lawyer up, then


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

This is very interesting.

You see boys, this could serve as proof of design manipulation (which they try to pull constantly) in a simple way a judge can understand.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So many times I read how people say how they are going to sue Uber...._Yawn! _ To all who think it's easy to file a lawsuit please understand 3 very simple things.
1) Employment Law is not legally relevant to your situation, your an Independent Contractor not an employee.
2) The relevant law for you is Contract Law.
3) Actually read your contract and say goodbye lawsuit.

You're not actually going to sue anyone no matter how good it feels to say it. Also here's a tip, go see a lawyer and tell them you want to sue Uber and tell them why and show them what you've got. If they ask for money up front for a retainer, that tells you all you need to know about what they think your chances are.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So many times I read how people say how they are going to sue Uber...._Yawn! _ To all who think it's easy to file a lawsuit please understand 3 very simple things.
> 1) Employment Law is not legally relevant to your situation, your an Independent Contractor not an employee.
> 2) The relevant law for you is Contract Law.
> 3) Actually read your contract and say goodbye lawsuit.
> ...


https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/23/uber-has-reportedly-been-sued-at-least-433-times-in-2017/

Just 2017.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> This
> 
> Only Lyft auto-accepts when they do the "another rider addded to your queue" thing when you're in the middle of an active ride. Only way out is to cancel or maybe hard shutdown the app (although I've not tried this and it may show as a cancel anyway?) Mista T ?


I get Uber auto-queued pings all the time just like I do with Lyft. Maybe a regional thing?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I think when people say "auto accept" they mean that the system is quick to accept at any touch of the screen in the lower half.

Here you are, minding your own business, maybe typing a text, and the ping comes in. Before you hear the sound, it recognized your finger or thumb on the screen and accepted the ride.

I call it premature acceptance. And I almost always cancel or ignore the request, knowing that it will piss the customer off. This then costs the company a customer, sometimes. If they want to play psychological mind control games with me, thats fine, I can play right back.

Uber did not do this until recently. Their new app does it all the time now.

Lyft has been doing this for quite some time. They could fix it, but so many new drivers feel the pressure to complete the ride that they "accepted" that they will not change.

And no, you cannot sue. You agreed to the TOS, which includes using THEIR app, the way THEY designed it. Take it or leave it. Don't like it, then quit. That is their attitude. You have a higher chance of success suing Pepsi for giving you diabetes.

As far as money goes.... every time they lose a class action lawsuit, it costs them between 10 and 300 million (ballparking, obviously). How many do they lose per year, 1? 2? 3? Their most recent earnings release they said they currently have over 7 BILLION cash in the bank. That will increase in the next 9 months when they IPO. They can afford to deal with your class action lawsuit, which will get sent to arbitration anyways.

It sucks, but that's how it is. Don't hate the messenger.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Uber did not do this until recently. Their new app does it all the time now.


Uber always did this, so did Lyft and the trigger is in acceptance/zone demand.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/23/uber-has-reportedly-been-sued-at-least-433-times-in-2017/
> 
> Just 2017.


So how many of those lawsuits were from "DRIVERS", that's what we are talking about. Let's be clear, anyone can sue anyone, if you have the money. List for me an actual lawsuit from an "individual driver" that was successful.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> Samsung Android. If this is happening to y'all, please chime in.


I will say that with the new app it is much easier to accidentally accept a trip because any touch of the screen can cause an accept. It still isn't auto accept tho ... if you don't touch your phone the ping times out. I've just learned where I can & cannot touch the screen of my phone in order to avoid it.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> At least tell Uber you called a lawyer. How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone? Uber does this on purpose because they know most drivers will pick up the pax instead of canceling. Most of my cancels are due to Uber's auto-accept. If you request to be reinstated because your high cancellation rate was because of Uber's auto-accept, Uber will have no choice but to reinstate you. They can't afford for a lawsuit to go into discovery.


there is no such thing as Uber automatically accepting the ride. impossible, cannot happen.

if you're talking about pool... and it's adding riders to the queue, that's not automatically accepting the ride either.

YOU accepted the pool trip.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I think when people say "auto accept" they mean that the system is quick to accept at any touch of the screen in the lower half. Here you are, minding your own business, maybe typing a text, and the ping comes in. Before you hear the sound, it recognized your finger or thumb on the screen and accepted the ride.


This. But it also can happen when you're already touching your fone screen when a ping comes in. Happens to me every day.



Mista T said:


> Uber did not do this until recently. Their new app does it all the time now.


Actually, Fuber's been doing this to me for many months.

And Fuber even has turned itself on and sent me a ping--when I know I had the driver app off!


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I think when people say "auto accept" they mean that the system is quick to accept at any touch of the screen in the lower half.
> 
> Here you are, minding your own business, maybe typing a text, and the ping comes in. Before you hear the sound, it recognized your finger or thumb on the screen and accepted the ride.


Exactly. But not just the lower half, you can't touch the phone whatsoever. Yet my experience is Uber's been doing this for a long time. Again, this only happens when it benefits Uber, auto-accept. Once the ride is accepted, by you or by Uber, you can bump the phone, throw it against the wall, whatever, there is no auto-cancel, it's yours and the only way to get rid of it is for you to cancel. The reason Uber can't allow an auto-accept lawsuit to go to discovery is because someone, probably many someones, were told to create this feature. Make no mistake, it's a feature, not a bug.

These someones will have to answer questions in a deposition and they're not going to risk jail time to cover for an unethical company like Uber.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

actually, I've accidentally denied rides by browsing the web. if you're browsing and touching the upper part of the screen, you'll end up clicking reject. 

somebody actually thinks uber created a feature so where you accidentally click accept, when you're using the phone for other things?

you didn't accidentally click accept. YOU DID CLICK ACCEPT. You're using your phone for other things, a ping comes in, and while you're using your phone, you click accept. but that's a conspiracy? LMAO.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ardery said:


> somebody actually thinks uber created a feature so where you accidentally click accept, when you're using the phone for other things?


It's very real. And Lyft has been doing it for years. Then the companies harp on you about how important cancel rates are, to try and guilt you into taking rides that you "accidentally" accepted.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Ardery said:


> actually, I've accidentally denied rides by browsing the web. if you're browsing and touching the upper part of the screen, you'll end up clicking reject.
> 
> somebody actually thinks uber created a feature so where you accidentally click accept, when you're using the phone for other things?
> 
> you didn't accidentally click accept. YOU DID CLICK ACCEPT. You're using your phone for other things, a ping comes in, and while you're using your phone, you click accept. but that's a conspiracy? LMAO.


Please. How many apps auto-accept an order if you simply bump the phone? Two, Uber and Lyft. These are tech companies but they can't build an app that doesn't auto-accept if you simply bump your phone? Please.



Texie Driver said:


> They certainly can, they won't "hire" a lawyer, they will turn it over to their legal department, headed by their Chief Legal Officer.
> 
> There might be an injured class and a good litigator may take them on for it some day (it has happened) but they have already fought and won your individual claim, in a mock trial and probably dozens of others, they have their defense to your suit already drafted on a template in the CLO's files. Guaranteed.
> 
> ...


How did that work out for Uber when the California Supreme Court ruled drivers are employees. Or recently when NY City put a cap on drivers? Now Google how many countries have already kicked out Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CTK said:


> In three years and 7200 rides, I have never once had a ride auto accepted.


Every time they switch you to a "closer rider" they have done exactly that.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Actually read your contract and say goodbye lawsuit


I'm not suing Uber. I'm making drivers, who've been banned by Uber due to high cancellations, realize they have an option to hire a class action attorney. Class action attorneys make a living at this. Uber presents a very fat target and Uber would lose this case.

Companies can put whatever they want in a contract, doesn't mean it will hold up in court. How many drivers read the contract? If Uber puts in the contract you have to sleep with any Uber executive whenever they ask, will that hold up in court? If Uber bans you due to high cancellations but it's shown Uber's manipulation of the app caused half of the drivers' cancellations, is that going to fly in court?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I am sure uber has the "accept" button auto popup over the keyboard by design. I have been in the middle of typing and accepted a ride by mistake. This has only happened to me a few times. What makes me more upset is the lack of information we see now, if we are running uber in the background we only are told how far away and rider rating. No map, no name, no address.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> Please. How many apps auto-accept an order if you simply bump the phone? Two, Uber and Lyft. These are tech companies but they can't build an app that doesn't auto-accept if you simply bump your phone? Please.
> 
> How did that work out for Uber when the California Supreme Court ruled drivers are employees. Or recently when NY City put a cap on drivers? Now Google how many countries have already kicked out Uber.


okay, you have a haunted phone. you win.



Mista T said:


> It's very real. And Lyft has been doing it for years. Then the companies harp on you about how important cancel rates are, to try and guilt you into taking rides that you "accidentally" accepted.


has never happened to me. I've been a driver for 18 months. not once.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I am sure uber has the "accept" button auto popup over the keyboard by design. I have been in the middle of typing and accepted a ride by mistake. This has only happened to me a few times. What makes me more upset is the lack of information we see now, if we are running uber in the background we only are told how far away and rider rating. No map, no name, no address.


Right. The new app is made to hide things and make it more difficult to go offline. Now you have to click to another screen to go offline. If it's busy the button to go offline doesn't even show up. You have to scroll down to find the go offline button, all while driving at 70 miles an hour. Uber is digging themselves a deeper and deeper hole.



Bbonez said:


> I am sure uber has the "accept" button auto popup over the keyboard by design. I have been in the middle of typing and accepted a ride by mistake. This has only happened to me a few times. What makes me more upset is the lack of information we see now, if we are running uber in the background we only are told how far away and rider rating. No map, no name, no address.


I've had it accept the ride while it's in my pocket. You take out your phone and it's already accepted. This is not an accident, it's designed this way on purpose.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> Right. The new app is made to hide things and make it more difficult to go offline. Now you have to click to another screen to go offline. If it's busy the button to go offline doesn't even show up. You have to scroll down to find the go offline button, all while driving at 70 miles an hour. Uber is digging themselves a deeper and deeper hole.
> 
> I've had it accept the ride while it's in my pocket. You take out your phone and it's already accepted. This is not an accident, it's designed this way on purpose.


"it's designed this way on purpose" - LOL. 
wow. some people.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Similarly, any driver can stop driving any time they wish. Just not work. And can request Uber cancel their driver account, as well.


So freaking what? Every worker at Walmart, McDonald's, Ford Motor Co., etc, etc, etc. can quit THEIR jobs when they want to as well.

Fuber defenders always feel a need to include that tired line in their arguments, acting as if fuber is being all nice and generous to the drivers by "allowing" us to quit when we choose.

Thank you fuber for your generosity.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Marco Solo said:


> This. But it also can happen when you're already touching your fone screen when a ping comes in. Happens to me every day.
> 
> Actually, Fuber's been doing this to me for many months.
> 
> And Fuber even has turned itself on and sent me a ping--when I know I had the driver app off!


Very good point. They do this all the time. You have to take the battery out of your phone to truly go offline.



Ardery said:


> "it's designed this way on purpose" - LOL.
> wow. some people.


You come across as a total Uber shill.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> Very good point. They do this all the time. You have to take the battery out of your phone to truly go offline.
> 
> You come across as a total Uber shill.


lol
spot on there, Petunia.
this is like arguing with a pet rock.

when you people have your minds set on something, there's no reasoning with you.

"Uber is auto accepting rides"
NO - IT'S NOT.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Ardery said:


> there is no such thing as Uber automatically accepting the ride. impossible, cannot happen.
> 
> if you're talking about pool... and it's adding riders to the queue, that's not automatically accepting the ride either.
> 
> YOU accepted the pool trip.


Adding riders to queue automatically does not mean pool. I don't even have pool or line where I am. It means you are driving a regular Lyft or X pax and you hear "John has been added to your queue." This is a totally new pax that may have a 4.0 rating and be 23 mins away. It accepts a ping for you without your having any prior knowledge of the contract. The only way out is to cancel.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Ardery said:


> lol
> spot on there, Petunia.
> this is like arguing with a pet rock.
> 
> ...


My money is on the pet rock.

"it's designed this way on purpose" - LOL. - *not an argument*
wow. some people. -* not an argument*
"Uber is auto accepting rides" - *not an argument*
NO - IT'S NOT. - *not an argument*
​


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Adding riders to queue automatically does not mean pool. I don't even have pool or line where I am. It means you are driving a regular Lyft or X pax and you hear "John has been added to your queue." This is a totally new pax that may have a 4.0 rating and be 23 mins away. It accepts a ping for you without your having any prior knowledge of the contract. The only way out is to cancel.


that's Lyft, we're talking about uber


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Marco Solo said:


> And Fuber even has turned itself on and sent me a ping--when I know I had the driver app off!


I've had much more trouble with the exact opposite. Wondering why I'm not getting a ping, and then notice the app has taken me OFF-line.

Christine


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> My money is on the pet rock.
> 
> "it's designed this way on purpose" - LOL. - *not an argument*
> wow. some people. -* not an argument*
> ...


lol
okay cowboy joe.
you win. 
here's your ball back.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Ardery said:


> that's Lyft, we're talking about uber


Uber does too.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Every time they switch you to a "closer rider" they have done exactly that.


But that isn't what we're talking about.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> It happens to me on a daily basis. I get a ping and as soon as I touch my phone Uber auto-accepts the ride. All I've done is pick up my phone to see if I want to accept the ride.


Never had that happen.... ever... on uber nor lyft. I suppose you could look into getting a better phone.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Never had that happen.... ever... on uber nor lyft. I suppose you could look into getting a better phone.


It's a complete mystery how Uber came to believe they can bend over drivers without any repercussions whatsoever. Total head-scratcher.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cowboy Dan said:


> Class action attorneys make a living at this. Uber presents a very fat target and Uber would lose this case.


Great. So the lawyers will get $20 million and the drivers will get a check for $0.17 or a voucher for 5 free Uber rides. Pool rides not UberX.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> Wrong, they can't. Uber loses billions every year. At some point you run out of other people's money.
> 
> How many thousand of drivers has Uber deactivated due to high cancellations. That's a fat target for a ruthless lawyer. Your are right though about class action being the way to go.


You do realize, there are only 4500 drivers in the whole u.s. who opted out of arbitration, right? Now, how many of those have actually been deactivated for cancellations, wrongfully?

They've been losing billions and they've also been paying billions in lawsuits. The Investor's money is endless. They have invested way too much money at this point. They aren't stopping till they get a return


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I laugh whenever I read these types of posts. Sure, it may be unfair and it might piss you off, but filing a lawsuit against a large company is time consuming, expensive and almost guaranteed to fail. 

Take the suspension as an opportunity to go look for a real job.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> I laugh whenever I read these types of posts. Sure, it may be unfair and it might piss you off, but filing a lawsuit against a large company is time consuming, expensive and almost guaranteed to fail.
> 
> Take the suspension as an opportunity to go look for a real job.


I cringe whenever someone suggests Uber drivers take a stand and fight back. Because 90 percent of the subsequent posts are just like this one - "oh you can't fight a big company like Uber, "oh you can't fight City Hall." "Oh If you don't like it, find another job."

I've never seen a more defeatist group of people, with less fight in them, than Uber drivers.
It doesn't take 4,500 drivers who've been wronged, it takes* one* Uber driver who's been canned, due to high cancellations, to contact a class action law firm and convince them Uber is manipulating the app forcing drivers to cancel rides.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Sludge said:


> The OP? Another "law expert." Has his or her "expert advice" ever been successful?
> 
> Despite losing billions of dollars of money, Uber will always fight this sort of thing. Why? They'll win in the long run.
> 
> Perhaps a class action lawsuit would work, though.


Where did you photograph the Checker Cab? I noticed it had the On radio call above the dome light.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I have had a few premature accepts on Uber since they rolled out the new app, that change really sucks.
> 
> I have had possibly HUNDREDS of premature accepts on Lyft over the last 2 years.
> 
> Oh yeah.... If you agreed to arbitration, you aren't suing ANYONE.


I used to get many, many unintentional Lyft accepts. I'd be using my phone for something else and be tapping away at the screen when a Lyft ping comes in and bam, the Lyft app registers a screen tap as an acceptance before your brain even registers that the Lyft app has popped up.

The solution was to buy a cheap phone so that Lyft could have a device all to itself, tethered to the main phone, and never touch the Lyft phone during a shift except to deliberately accept pings and interact with the app.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Cowboy Dan said:


> I cringe whenever someone suggests Uber drivers take a stand and fight back. Because 90 percent of the subsequent posts are just like this one - "oh you can't fight a big company like Uber, "oh you can't fight City Hall." "Oh If you don't like it, find another job."
> 
> I've never seen a more defeatist group of people, with less fight in them, than Uber drivers.
> It doesn't take 4,500 drivers who've been wronged, it takes* one* Uber driver who's been canned, due to high cancellations, to contact a class action law firm and convince them Uber is manipulating the app forcing drivers to cancel rides.


Go get 'em cowboy, you be that one.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Go get 'em cowboy, you be that one.


It needs to be initiated by someone who was deactivated. Uber would never deactivate me, I'm too good looking. I wouldn't be surprised if a class action law firm starts reaching out to Uber drivers on their own. Look at how many drivers have confirmed, on this thread alone, that Uber and Lyft are doing this. Low hanging fruit.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The only time this should happen is when you're on a ride and you haven't clicked the "last ride" button. For pool, it will add it, for regular rides it will add it onto your ride eg..ping stacking


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

This is pure fraud. Two hours ago I went for a jog, so I made sure all apps were off. I'm two miles from home and I get ping, I reach in my pocket to grab my phone and it auto-accepts. This literally happens to me on a daily basis. Uber turns on my phone sends me a ping and auto-accepts. I think it's time to get state attorneys general involved.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> This is pure fraud. Two hours ago I went for a jog, so I made sure all apps were off. I'm two miles from home and I get ping, I reach in my pocket to grab my phone and it auto-accepts. This literally happens to me on a daily basis. Uber turns on my phone sends me a ping and auto-accepts. I think it's time to get state attorneys general involved.


LOL!


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

CTK said:


> LOL!


Good argument


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cowboy Dan said:


> This is pure fraud. Two hours ago I went for a jog, so I made sure all apps were off. I'm two miles from home and I get ping, I reach in my pocket to grab my phone and it auto-accepts. This literally happens to me on a daily basis. Uber turns on my phone sends me a ping and auto-accepts. I think it's time to get state attorneys general involved.


Does that happen if you log out of the app before closing it?

I not saying you should have to. I don't. I'm just curious if that would have an effect.

C


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I've never had a trip on uber that was auto accepted. It has happened with lyft though probably 5-10 times.


That is what airplane mode is for.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lawyers require money. You won't get enough as an individual to make it worth their time.
Head to the unEmployment office. Fight your battles there first. Get paid while NOT driving. 
When that money runs out, just go buy an account from a look a like.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> Good argument


I've already made every argument there is to make, and yet you continue to insist that Uber is somehow targeting you. In reality, you can't figure out how not to log in or accept trips - and let's face it, that's pretty easily achieved. Add to that your statement about taking it to the Attorney General, and the only reasonable response is "LOL"


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> This is pure fraud. Two hours ago I went for a jog, so I made sure all apps were off. I'm two miles from home and I get ping, I reach in my pocket to grab my phone and it auto-accepts. This literally happens to me on a daily basis. Uber turns on my phone sends me a ping and auto-accepts. I think it's time to get state attorneys general involved.


I agree but for many reasons fuber should somehow be punished.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

CTK said:


> I've already made every argument there is to make, and yet you continue to insist that Uber is somehow targeting you. In reality, you can't figure out how not to log in or accept trips - and let's face it, that's pretty easily achieved. Add to that your statement about taking it to the Attorney General, and the only reasonable response is "LOL"


So your argument is it's just a coincidence that Uber designed an app where you have to take a deliberate action to start a ride and to end a ride, by swiping to the right. However to accept a ride all you have to do is bump your phone. Uber is totally unaware of this, right?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> So your argument is it's just a coincidence that Uber designed an app where you have to take a deliberate action to start a ride and to end a ride, by swiping to the right. However to accept a ride all you have to do is bump your phone. Uber is totally unaware of this, right?
> 
> View attachment 259025


I didn't say any of that. What I said is that it *is* that way, and it's not all that difficult to figure out and adapt. Oh and plus I said that bringing the Attorney General into it is way beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

CTK said:


> I didn't say any of that. What I said is that it *is* that way, and it's not all that difficult to figure out and adapt. Oh and plus I said that bringing the Attorney General into it is way beyond ridiculous.


I have the app on and my phone is on the table. I get a ping so I pick up my phone to see if I want to take the ride, however the mere picking up of my phone causes the ride to be accepted. Please explain the steps I'm missing to prevent this from happening.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cowboy Dan said:


> At least tell Uber you called a lawyer. How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone? Uber does this on purpose because they know most drivers will pick up the pax instead of canceling. Most of my cancels are due to Uber's auto-accept. If you request to be reinstated because your high cancellation rate was because of Uber's auto-accept, Uber will have no choice but to reinstate you. They can't afford for a lawsuit to go into discovery.


Your little case of cancellations in court (if it actually made that far) is like me throwing change at the panhandler.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Trebor said:


> Your little case of cancellations in court (if it actually made that far) is like me throwing change at the panhandler.


And drivers wonder how Uber would ever even think they could get away with stealing driver's surge. Like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> I have the app on and my phone is on the table. I get a ping so I pick up my phone to see if I want to take the ride, however the mere picking up of my phone causes the ride to be accepted. Please explain the steps I'm missing to prevent this from happening.


Don't pick up your phone?

I do the same thing, except I look at it while it's laying on the table.

Again, Uber changed it, learn to adapt.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

CTK said:


> Don't pick up your phone?
> 
> I do the same thing, except I look at it while it's laying on the table.
> 
> Again, Uber changed it, learn to adapt.


So we agree Uber designed the app to be able to dupe drivers into picking up rides where the driver never actually accepted the ride? So the answer is not to pick up your phone? How do I say this without being mean? That's insane.

Do we also agree that the percentage of drivers who will ever realize Uber is doing this will always be less than 1 percent worldwide, especially with Uber's turnover? Should Uber continue to be allowed to deactivate drivers for high cancellation rates knowing Uber is doing this?

The sad truth is Uber will never do the right thing until they're forced to do so, yet drivers will never force Uber to do the right thing. Sad.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Cowboy Dan said:


> So we agree Uber designed the app to be able to dupe drivers into picking up rides where the driver never actually accepted the ride? So the answer is not to pick up your phone? How do I say this without being mean? That's insane.
> 
> Do we also agree that the percentage of drivers who will ever realize Uber is doing this will always be less than 1 percent worldwide, especially with Uber's turnover? Should Uber continue to be allowed to deactivate drivers for high cancellation rates knowing Uber is doing this?
> 
> The sad truth is Uber will never do the right thing until they're forced to do so, yet drivers will never force Uber to do the right thing. Sad.


Well alrighty then Cowboy Dan, keep doing what you're doing. Who cares.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Cowboy Dan said:


> At least tell Uber you called a lawyer. How many times has Uber accepted the ride for you when you didn't even touch your phone? Uber does this on purpose because they know most drivers will pick up the pax instead of canceling. Most of my cancels are due to Uber's auto-accept. If you request to be reinstated because your high cancellation rate was because of Uber's auto-accept, Uber will have no choice but to reinstate you. They can't afford for a lawsuit to go into discovery.


Let's start counting how many ways you are wrong.

Auto accept is a setting You can control. Turn it off. 
You left it on... Your action, not Ubers.

It is highly unlikely you, in writing, opted out of the mandatory arbitration agreement and thus can't sue and have no right to depositions or discovery.

They, most certainly, can afford attorneys and have them on staff. Those attorneys will ensure their arbitration agreement gets your lawsuit kicked...

And, if you don't know how to get passengers to cancel when it is legitimate that the ride should not occur please check any of my comments on numerous threads about child safety seats and Unaccompanied Minors...

If you were canceling rides for any of the numerous unethical (in some municipalities illegal) reasons then good riddance.


----------



## Cowboy Dan (Sep 5, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Let's start counting how many ways you are wrong.


Let's do.

"Auto accept is a setting You can control. Turn it off.
You left it on... Your action, not Ubers. "

Auto-accept is term I coined to explain how Uber accepts the ride for you as soon as you touch your phone in any way.

"It is highly unlikely you, in writing, opted out of the mandatory arbitration agreement and thus can't sue and have no right to depositions or discovery."

I'm not bringing suit against Uber. I'm telling drivers this is happening. All it takes is for one deactivated driver to contact a class action law firm and convince them Uber is intentionally forcing them to cancel. Uber knows they're doing this and will likely settle to avoid the bad publicity. Low hanging fruit.

"And, if you don't know how to get passengers to cancel when it is legitimate that the ride should not occur please check any of my comments on numerous threads about child safety seats and Unaccompanied Minors..."

So Uber auto-accepts the ride yet it's incumbent on me to contact the passenger and have a ten minute discussion with them on how it's Uber's fault and not mine?

"If you were canceling rides for any of the numerous unethical (in some municipalities illegal) reasons then good riddance."


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow I didn't know auto-accept was a thing. I did once get home, go off-line, and drop the phone in my pocket without turning the screen off. Ten seconds later it's pinging in my pocket that I got a trip. Not only did it go back on line, it accepted a trip. I assumed it had just gotten jostled in my pocket and accidentally screen-clicked on both of those things, but now I'm not so sure. It's a pretty unlikely coincidence for both of those things to have been clicked accidentally within the narrow window you can accept a trip (though seeing as the accept button takes up half the screen, maybe it isn't so unlikely).

Anyways, the pickup was at the bar across the street from my condo, and the trip was $20 and the riders were nice, so I made it one more for the road.

I do find that Lyft keeps automatically adding trips to my "queue" when I'm in a trip, without any say-so or opt-in on my part whatsoever, which might be annoying I suppose if I weren't so fricking starved for trips right now. Sadly, as is Lyft's way, most auto-cancel before I even get there.

Anyways, can someone direct me to this setting where you opt in or out of auto-accepting? I've never seen such an option on either app.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

There is no auto-accept setting. 

You need to SIGN OUT. Click on your profile photo->Account scroll to the bottom SIGN OUT.

There are two things possible: The app never updated the server that you were offline or your screen/digitizer has issues.

Uber is not doing anything like you think they are.


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

It's not that you aren't touching your phone, it's that you are clicking in another app and the Uber app automatically accepts. We have this repeatedly on video and it will be brought up in the upcoming hearings. It is also very present in the logs of the operating system shell.

Also this thread was mostly written by The Uber legal team who is unfortunately for them about to lose a huge lawsuit.

Shouldn't have stolen all of our money and raped us for everything we had now you are BEING sued and are going to lose.

I however do not believe that anyone should go to jail for this as long as we are fairly compensated for all the money that we are being ripped off for.

It's children like you that don't deserve to live in a capitalist Society. You aren't mature enough to do business with others on a consensual basis. So technically you belong in a cage but I'll settle for your crappy half million dollar condo.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

unadhesived said:


> it's that you are clicking in another app and the Uber app automatically accepts.


That makes me absolutely crazy!

And I accept almost every trip request. Sometimes afterwards, I say to myself "I shouldn't have accepted that one." Oh well.

C


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Adding riders to queue automatically does not mean pool. I don't even have pool or line where I am. It means you are driving a regular Lyft or X pax and you hear "John has been added to your queue." This is a totally new pax that may have a 4.0 rating and be 23 mins away. It accepts a ping for you without your having any prior knowledge of the contract. The only way out is to cancel.


Wrong...on the queue there is a "decline" option.....different than cancelling..



Cowboy Dan said:


> This is pure fraud. Two hours ago I went for a jog, so I made sure all apps were off. I'm two miles from home and I get ping, I reach in my pocket to grab my phone and it auto-accepts. This literally happens to me on a daily basis. Uber turns on my phone sends me a ping and auto-accepts. I think it's time to get state attorneys general involved.


Your girlfriend is snooping in your phone and doesn'T know how to turn off the new app. She is checking if you really worked last night!



CTK said:


> Don't pick up your phone?
> 
> I do the same thing, except I look at it while it's laying on the table.
> 
> Again, Uber changed it, learn to adapt.


You have a table in your car?.....Very


----------

